# Turkey license



## jlcrss (May 17, 2006)

I drew a tag for the early hunt but never purchased my tag due to time constraints. Can I still buy a late season tag may? Or am I stuck with what I drew?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## john decker (Jan 21, 2010)

dont think you can purchase any except the one you applied for.and not even sure thats available after season starts.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

You can still buy the tag you applied for and received. You are no longer eligible for a late season tag.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Ok this is awfully grey to me.. I believe this came up last year as well and the consensus was the opposite of the above posters.. 

Reading over the Turkey Hunting Guide only heightens the confusion with no absolute on this topic.. 

I know folks whom have done it, for various reasons with no repercussions..


----------



## dlbaldwin01 (Jan 12, 2008)

Yes you can still buy the late hunt, but you must do so before May 1, after this date it is only available to those who were UNsuccessful in the drawing. You were successful in the drawing so you have to buy before the 1st. There is nothing that says you have to buy the tag you were drawn for.

It comes up multiple times every year and it has been confirmed with DNR that you do not have to buy the tag that you were drawn for. The only restriction is that you can only buy one tag in the spring.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Ok this is awfully grey to me.. I believe this came up last year as well and the consensus was the opposite of the above posters..
> 
> Reading over the Turkey Hunting Guide only heightens the confusion with no absolute on this topic..
> 
> I know folks whom have done it, for various reasons with no repercussions..


I think this is right. 

I asked my licence agent about Steve buying a zz tag when he really needed a 234. According to Vic, Steve should have been able to turn in the zz and then buy a 234 before the zz hunt started.

I too think that you can buy a 234 instead of a drawn tag but still only 1 tag per spring.

It is about time that all hunting and fishing regs get a simplification overhaul. Too many if, and and butttttttts. Oh to go back to a hunting or fishing booklet that was all the regs on a sheet of paper the same size as the turkey digest.


----------



## hawkeman20 (Jan 11, 2013)

This topic came up last week, and I personally talked to the DNR in Oceana County (whom is my cousin). He didnt have the answer, so he got the answer for me, You are allowed to do so, this is the exact copy and paste from my email of what he said: 
Believe it or not, it is okay to do as long as he/she only purchases one license. I had to call my Lieutenant for the answer, and he actually had a conflict with his hunt season, so he called Lansing to discover he could do that.


----------



## john decker (Jan 21, 2010)

learn something every day i guess.to me this kinda blows.i mean whats to keep a person from applying for early season and well the weather is crappy so now i want to hunt late season instead.now they just took a chance away from somebody that really intended to hunt the early season.really not a big issue to me as i have gone for 234 since it was offered,just feel that a person should buy the hunt they applied for. :rant:


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

john decker said:


> learn something every day i guess.to me this kinda blows.i mean whats to keep a person from applying for early season and well the weather is crappy so now i want to hunt late season instead.now they just took a chance away from somebody that really intended to hunt the early season.really not a big issue to me as i have gone for 234 since it was offered,just feel that a person should buy the hunt they applied for. :rant:


And while I see your point.. But things come up, Dad drew second last year applying in Jan. Did not know he would have surgery.. Was not able to walk until the very last few days of may and than purchased 234 on the last day of May.. 

What would work? Something such as 234, whereas if you intend to hunt one of the earlier draw hunts the license must be purchased a day or two before the season comes in and than whatever is left over whether it be 5 or 500 tags get put back in as leftovers?


----------



## jlcrss (May 17, 2006)

john decker said:


> learn something every day i guess.to me this kinda blows.i mean whats to keep a person from applying for early season and well the weather is crappy so now i want to hunt late season instead.now they just took a chance away from somebody that really intended to hunt the early season.really not a big issue to me as i have gone for 234 since it was offered,just feel that a person should buy the hunt they applied for. :rant:



Correct me if I am wrong but you could of bought a license over the counter if you didn't apply. I guess if there was a shortage of permits I would agree with you.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

john decker said:


> learn something every day i guess.to me this kinda blows.i mean whats to keep a person from applying for early season and well the weather is crappy so now i want to hunt late season instead.now they just took a chance away from somebody that really intended to hunt the early season.really not a big issue to me as i have gone for 234 since it was offered,just feel that a person should buy the hunt they applied for. :rant:


I see no issue if they turn the tag in and purchase another tag..Especially, when according to DEADGOOSE, we only hit half of the ZZ quota..


----------



## john decker (Jan 21, 2010)

you can buy one over the counter if you didnt apply only if there are leftover tags for that hunt.


----------



## john decker (Jan 21, 2010)

i am refering to other areas than zz with smaller qoutas,say nlp or up.


----------



## john decker (Jan 21, 2010)

big believer in the k.i.s.s. theary here.think they should just eliminate the draw and offer the tags over the counter like 234 until the qoutas are reached.


----------



## jlcrss (May 17, 2006)

I would agree with ya. Sell the permits until they are gone. Simple


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Was not able to walk until the very last few days of may and than purchased 234 on the last day of May..
> QUOTE]
> 
> You can not do that this year. A 234 tag has to be purchased by May 1 otc this year
> ...


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

multibeard said:


> DEDGOOSE said:
> 
> 
> > Was not able to walk until the very last few days of may and than purchased 234 on the last day of May..
> ...


----------



## john decker (Jan 21, 2010)

multibrd i am aware you can buy 234 over the counter as that is what i do every year.i was saying all hunts should be over the counter.leave the hunt dates the same as it is now to spread hunting pressue.and i think we were both agreeing on the fact thatif someone won a tag in the draw for a hunt and didnt use it in some cases[low qoutas] he was taking that chance from someone who would have used it.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

John 
It looks like we are on the same page. I do not care what they do as far as the draw goes. I just do not want to see the whole state open up at the same time for every one.

The guys that have to hunt the birds in the first seasons can have them. I have never had a problem with getting birds in the 234 season.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

multibeard said:


> John
> It looks like we are on the same page. I do not care what they do as far as the draw goes. I just do not want to see the whole state open up at the same time for every one.
> 
> The guys that have to hunt the birds in the first seasons can have them. I have never had a problem with getting birds in the 234 season.


What your experience is may not be conducive to those applying to hunt state land. You cannot hunt state land in ZZ with a 234 tag...therefore; an application period should still be utilized for state land to monitor the quality and opportunity for hunters only able to hunt state ground.


----------

